# Curved Chair Back - cut from thicker piece or bend?



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm building a chair for my DW. You can find the blog here.

The horizontal slats in the back of the chair are curved. What is the best way to accomplish the curve (1) bend an existing piece of 3/4 stock or (2) get a 8/4 piece and use the BS to cut the curve.

(1) I have the wood already roughed out, however I have no idea on how to bend it. I'm guessing I would have to soak it in water and then make a jig to bend the wood.

(2) I have the BS and a resaw blade . . . I just have to pick up the wood.

I'm thinking option #2 would be the quicker one.

Thoughts\suggestions?


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Band saw would be quicker and it looks like the top and bottom rails are thick enough so it won't compromise the strength. Do the originals look bent or sawn or several layers glued back togither?

If you want to bend it you would want to resaw it into thinner strips and glue it back together clamped in a form. For outside use I would try to avoid the bent laminations however.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

The original is one piece . . . non laminated.

I thought about thinner strips, but I'm not a big fan of using glue.

Tks MM


----------

